# Mummy Dogs



## 2PUPs (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought some of ya might get a kick outa these , youngns love em .


----------



## Julie (Mar 8, 2011)

roflmao, ok what do you use for the eyes?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Way too funny but they do look good.


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 8, 2011)

Julie said:


> roflmao, ok what do you use for the eyes?



The wife did these , I usually just put a lil slit for eyes and mouth , and cook , and when out of oven I put a dab of mustard in the eyes . Will ask here what she used in eyes when she gets home


----------

